# Show us your "Summer Fun" Pictures



## MT Stringer

Summer is just around the corner so I thought I would start a thread so y'all can show off your fun.


----------



## sandybottom

55 Chevy!


----------



## sandybottom

.


----------



## MichaelW

One of those really great cars. I like the photo and the car. Yours ?


----------



## sandybottom

MichaelW said:


> One of those really great cars. I like the photo and the car. Yours ?


No not mine. I met the guy that did rebuild it though. Took him three years to restore it. He just put a new motor in it too! He mentioned it can get it!


----------



## Arlon

Road trip to Colorado week before last..









OOPs, someone forgot to tell the weatherman it's almost summer...

Road trip to Oklahoma last week..









It so dry the wheat died a little early..

AHH... Here we go. Somone getting their "goose neck" camper ready for the summer camping season!


----------



## MichaelW

That snow looks good. Wish you could send some to San Antonio.


----------



## Arlon

If I could get it to SA, I'd drop some here in Midland first. It was about 106 here today.. )-:**


----------



## sandybottom

Smithville backyard.


----------



## fishinfool

*Swimming*

Its not the greatest picture, this is my baby girl and myslef. Her first time "swimming" last weekend she is 5 months old. It took her a few min to figure out what was going on. Cant wait till she is a tad bigger and enjoys it more. MIKE


----------



## sandybottom

Happy Father's Day, Fishinfool! Beautiful little girl!


----------



## Bayduck

*Here's one*

.


----------



## Bayduck

*Another*

BayFlats Lodge


----------



## MT Stringer

Two thumbs up!


----------



## POC Troutman

Bayduck said:


> BayFlats Lodge


I recognize that hat! did ya'll fish with Cooper Hartmann? Good guy and good guide, i was out with him not long ago!


----------



## Bayduck

*That's him !*

Good Guy.


----------



## sandybottom

Time for more pictures!
My Great Niece.


----------



## West Bay Wader

fly fishing on the Salt River in Wyoming.


----------



## sandybottom

.


----------



## MT Stringer

Great pics. Y'all keep them coming.


----------



## MT Stringer

*New Trailer*

Ready to make a big splash!


----------



## MichaelW

Nice looking boat. I have a Fishmaster 196 made by Kenner
and it looks almost like the same boat.


----------



## Txfirenfish

My son on our night ride this past Saturday.


----------



## SEA PRO 210

*Conroe Fun*

Here are a few shots from a Family day at Lake Conroe a few weeks back....Also a couple from Riverside...Oh ya, one of what not to do at Fort Travis.....Enjoy...


----------



## Arlon

Spent the night in Van Horn, had a great chicken fried steak and a fun ride through the Guadalupe and Davis Mountains..

View from the El Capitan Hotel









Best chicken fried steak ever..









Some rocks in the Davis Mountains


----------



## redfishlaw

*summer fun continued..........*

Just a few of our summer trip to belize.


----------



## Arlon

Celebrating our first rain in almost a year..


----------



## sandybottom

One of my favorite kid photos so far.


----------



## MichaelW

Love that look he giving.


----------



## sandybottom

1930 Ford.

Ran into this guy filling up his car at the gas station. He was gracious enough to get a few shots. Nice guy!


----------



## sandybottom

.


----------



## MrsFish

1)Yard art in Key West
2)View of the Adirondacks in Blue Mountain Lake, NY


----------



## MichaelW

I really like the way you processed that car Sandy. Nice shot.


----------



## sandybottom

MichaelW said:


> I really like the way you processed that car Sandy. Nice shot.


Thanks, Michael!


----------



## Jean Scurtu

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jean Scurtu

*Sunrise at SEAWOLF PARK*

Sunrise at SEAWOLF PARK


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## txgirl1722

sandybottom said:


> No not mine. I met the guy that did rebuild it though. Took him three years to restore it. He just put a new motor in it too! He mentioned it can get it!


Great pics!


----------



## txgirl1722

*My favorite place*

Grayton Beach, FL

the last one is of my sister who passed away last March. That is what I picture her doing in Heaven.


----------



## MichaelW

Nice shots. The second one is my favorite.


----------



## Jean Scurtu

Sun rise at SURF JETTY


image host

Sun rise at SEA WOLF PARK


image hosting gif

Sun rise at ROLLOVER PASS


image hosting


----------



## Jean Scurtu

Sunset at LIVINGSTON LAKE


upload images

Sun rise at SEA WOLF PARK


jpeg image hosting


----------



## Jean Scurtu

Sunrising at "SURF JETTY"


jpg image hosting


----------



## JonahT

My girlfriend And I


----------



## Deep Rights

Have been trying to get flying fish for years, but this is the best I could do. Need a bigger lense!


----------



## Whodathunkit

Fun in the sun


----------



## Whodathunkit

One more. Our first vacation.....ever!


----------



## WRsteveX




----------



## Nwilkins

Summer Fun


----------



## CaptTreyFryfogle

Horn island, Pascagoula ,MS. 
http://i445.photobucket.com/albums/qq173/TREYFRYFOGLE/null-11.jpg
http://i445.photobucket.com/albums/qq173/TREYFRYFOGLE/null-21.jpg
http://i445.photobucket.com/albums/qq173/TREYFRYFOGLE/null-12.jpg


----------



## CaptTreyFryfogle

Ms barrier islands. This is where we spend our summers, camping, fishing, wading, grilling,and lounging on the beach. 































Fish and grits for breakfast.


----------



## CaptTreyFryfogle

More pics.
Me and my son going wading.


----------



## GSW112

Corpus Christi Bay


----------



## PuddlePirate




----------



## Rubi

Lake Travis (what's left of it)
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BullDawg1122

Here is Cabo !!!


----------

